# GT #21: Phoenix Suns (16-4) @ Minnesota Timberwolves (2-15) - 12/8



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (15-4) vs Minnesota Timberwolves (2-15)*

*When: Saturday, 8EST/5PCT/6AZ
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Wolves Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Sebastian Telfair [SG] Maric Jaric [SF] Corey Brewer [PF] Craig Smith [C] Al Jefferson * 

*Suns last 10*, (8-2)

















*Suns have been placed on LOW*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think the warning should be elevated to Shimmy! Shimmy Like A Polaroid Picture!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, the only reason I'm worried about this game even a little bit is because I know the Suns have a tendency to play down to their competition instead of just blowing the team right out of the water from the get go.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It looks like defense is optional this game. This is disgusting that the Suns won't even pretend to play on the other half of the court. It looks like an All Star game with no Shimmy!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns defense looks so pathetic. This is way too casual for a regular season game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

However, 14 assists on 15 shots is pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

How is this possible? 56-55 at half. If we lose to the Wolves, I don't know what to think.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets look at the trend.......they've been playing the first half pretty calmly, and very lackluster. But the 2nd half is where they have been recently lighting it up. Lets watch for what kind of 3rd quarter they have. I'm wondering if Mike is making this a gameplan, play easy in the first half. Then put it on in the 2nd........


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like Mike D'Antoni fooled you there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WTF. Wolves up 87-80 at the end of 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, looks like the Suns are making a run here to try and tie it/regain the lead. 

Nash always steps it up a damn notch in the 4th quarter. He's ballin' tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

5th straight game with 15 assists or more. One before that he had 14 against Orlando


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is crazy. With less than a minute to play, Suns have 9 points in the 4th quarter and the Wolves have 10.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Geez, seems like both teams couldn't hit anything this qrter. 

Looks like we're gonna lose. 97-89 with under a min to play


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*T-Wolves 100, Suns 93*

Suns lose :sadbanana:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol

This team is hilarious......


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

13 points in the 4th quarter for the suns? are u kidding me? It was so disgusting to see... I spit on the tv.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Woohooo go Wolves!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Told you to elevate the warning level to SHIMMY.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

All Net said:


> 13 points in the 4th quarter for the suns? are u kidding me? It was so disgusting to see... I spit on the tv.


Hope it wasn't an LCD.....

But yes, the Suns didn't play defense until it was too late. 

But tonight was an episode of Murphy's Law on the offense in the second half.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

.........................damn!!!!..............................


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

No doubt the players were tired. We let the Wolves stick round by the half and I guess we fatigued out there? It may be disappointing, but if we win teams like Boston and San Antonio it will be insignificant. 

Losses to poor performing teams shouldn't be a trend, but I guess there always seems to be an allocated couple losses to bottom dwelling teams every season for whatever reason. This can apply to most teams then.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The Suns don't play well against teams with athletic front lines. We have seen this with Seattle, Atlanta, GS, LA Lakers, Orlando, and now Minnesota. This is a big problem because Denver, Golden State, and LA Lakers may be a first round matchup.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I think it was more of fatigue being a factor in this game than having a problem with the athleticism of the T-Wolves' frontline. Gotta remember that most of this team is still getting their conditioning down for the season. Anyways, Nash has just been on a sizzling role of late.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I think it was more of fatigue being a factor in this game than having a problem with the athleticism of the T-Wolves' frontline. Gotta remember that most of this team is still getting their conditioning down for the season. Anyways, Nash has just been on a sizzling role of late.


He's gone to Super Nova status. He is the best PG in the NBA and probably the best captain in the league.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm not going to pull my hair out over this loss...

When you look at San Antonio from last year, you simly wonder how they won it all??

If I can take a quote from John Lennon... "Momma told me there would be days like these"


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Get away games are horrible. I knew something was wrong when we couldn't blow them out in the 1st half.


----------

